# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2017



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Februar 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 04/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 1. März 2017 am Kiosk und ab 24.02. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 04/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*

Noch einmal: Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Rotavapor (24. Februar 2017)

*Ryzen in 4/2017?*

Lese ich den Aboletter gerade richtig, dass es im nächsten Heft keinen Ryzen Test gibt? Wennes mit dem NDA collidiert hätte man das Heft um ein paar Tage verschieben können. Für Intel hat man das in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht. 
Enttäuschend dass der wichtigste Hardware Launch der letzten Jahre nicht stattfindet. 
Im April brauche ich den Test nimmer. Da hab ich dann schon die Infos von der Konkurrenz.  Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ryzen in 4/2017?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Lese ich den Aboletter gerade richtig, dass es im nächsten Heft keinen Ryzen Test gibt? Wennes mit dem NDA collidiert hätte man das Heft um ein paar Tage verschieben können. Für Intel hat man das in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht.
> Enttäuschend dass der wichtigste Hardware Launch der letzten Jahre nicht stattfindet.
> Im April brauche ich den Test nimmer. Da hab ich dann schon die Infos von der Konkurrenz.  Schade.



Tja, dazu habe ich ein ausführliches Editorial geschrieben. Ein paar Tage verschieben hätte leider nicht gereicht. Das muss man leider so direkt sagen. Und Nein, es lag nicht an uns.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ryzen in 4/2017?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Lese ich den Aboletter gerade richtig, dass es im nächsten Heft keinen Ryzen Test gibt? Wennes mit dem NDA collidiert hätte man das Heft um ein paar Tage verschieben können. Für Intel hat man das in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht.
> Enttäuschend dass der wichtigste Hardware Launch der letzten Jahre nicht stattfindet.
> Im April brauche ich den Test nimmer. Da hab ich dann schon die Infos von der Konkurrenz.  Schade.



Das ist doch eh kein Argument mehr. Im Internet (egal ob durch PCGH selber oder ein anderer Anbieter) wirst du immer pünktlich alle Infos bekommen. Ein Heft kommt eben monatlich, dafür sicher ausführlich. Sehe da jetzt kein Problem, sich online bei Release zu informieren und im Anschluss wenn das nächste Heft da ist, dort ebenfalls Wissen zu entnehmen. 

Dieses "Problem" ist ja nun nichts Neues als Heftleser. Wie soll es auch sonst gehen?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ryzen in 4/2017?*

Dafür sollte im Heft dann auch alles vollständig drin sein. Genug Zeit zum Testen ist ja bis zum nächsten Heft. 
Eventuell bekommt PCGH bis dahin auch schon einen R5 zum testen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ryzen in 4/2017?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Wennes mit dem NDA collidiert hätte man das Heft um ein paar Tage verschieben können. Für Intel hat man das in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht.



Kleine Korrektur: Für Intel haben wir die Abo-Auslieferung einmal (m.W.) verzögert - und darüber haben wir mit AMD auch gesprochen. Der Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag blieb davon unberührt. Der ist im Falle der Ausgabe 04/2017 am 1. März, das Ryzen-NDA ist, wie kolportiert, am 2. März. Das ist schon nochmal was anderes - denn Druckereien kann man nicht „mal eben“ umbuchen für die Termine und für die Druckmengen, die wir benötigen.

Du hast bestimmt mitbekommen, dass viele Redaktionen in dieser Woche auf dem Ryzen-Techday zugegen waren. Dort wurde das Ryzen-NDA überhaupt erst bekanntgegeben. Wir hatten Heft-Abgabe letzte Woche Freitag.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür sollte im Heft dann auch alles vollständig drin sein. Genug Zeit zum Testen ist ja bis zum nächsten Heft.
> Eventuell bekommt PCGH bis dahin auch schon einen R5 zum testen.


Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Ich freue mich erstmal auf den Ryzen 7.


----------



## goliath (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo !

Ich möchte mir bald einen WQHD Monitor bestellen, welche Monitore wurden denn getestet? Ich interessiere mich für den EIZO...

Gruß


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Ryzen in 4/2017?*



Rotavapor schrieb:


> Lese ich den Aboletter gerade richtig, dass es im nächsten Heft keinen Ryzen Test gibt? Wennes mit dem NDA collidiert hätte man das Heft um ein paar Tage verschieben können. Für Intel hat man das in der Vergangenheit schon gemacht.
> Enttäuschend dass der wichtigste Hardware Launch der letzten Jahre nicht stattfindet.
> Im April brauche ich den Test nimmer. Da hab ich dann schon die Infos von der Konkurrenz.  Schade.



Das Heft kurz vor Monatsende verschieben um ein neues Hauptthema zu erstellen?

Informationen Recherchieren, System erstellen, Herstellen der Tests, das testen selbst, Ergebnisse durch vielseitige Hardware Aufstellung fundieren. 
Artikel herstellen alles noch mal dechiffrieren. Ganz wichtig Pause..
Die Jungs haben nicht 30 Tage Zeit für´n Heft wie du vielleicht vermutest. Und auserdem arbeiten die auch nur ihre 9-10 Stunden im Schnitt, wie wir anderen auch.
Und zu guter letzt, müssen noch 25.000 Ausgaben gedruckt werden. Und in den Handel gebracht werden...
Und selbst wenn sie die Testst schon fertig liegen haben, reicht es immer noch nicht. 
Nicht bei einer so späten NDA-Frist Ankündigung im Monat, wenn irgendjemand das ding noch drucken soll.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Wenn ja hab ich wenigstens mit viel Halbwissen geprozt^^


----------



## Palmdale (25. Februar 2017)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, dazu habe ich ein ausführliches Editorial geschrieben. Ein paar Tage verschieben hätte leider nicht gereicht. Das muss man leider so direkt sagen. Und Nein, es lag nicht an uns.



Grad gelesen. Echt doof und fast bescheuert von AMD, nicht einmal am 17.2 sagen zu können, wann welches NDA fällt. Bin da vollkommen bei euch und es soll glaub ich auch nach dem 05. April die Ryzen CPUs zu kaufen geben 



goliath schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich möchte mir bald einen WQHD Monitor bestellen, welche Monitore wurden denn getestet? Ich interessiere mich für den EIZO...
> 
> Gruß



Leider kein EIZO an Bord, tut mir leid. Acer (XG270HU),  AOC (Agon AG2410QX, Agon AG241QG, Q2778VQE), Asus (MG278Q, PB277Q), Benq (Zowie XL2735), Iiyama (GB2783QSU) und Viewsonic (XG273-GS, VX2778). 
Eventuell mal unter Feature Guide suchen, vielleicht wirst Du dort fündig


----------



## Klutten (25. Februar 2017)

Als Gratisbeigabe gibt es zur aktuellen Ausgabe eine Packung Taschentücher dazu.      *Scherz*

Für euch als Redaktion ist doch die Bekanntgabe einer Terminzusage zu so einem großen Thema ein echtes Dilemma. Auf der einen Seite hat man (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus) schon eine Menge Material vorgetestet, welches man nun nicht veröffentlichen darf, auf der anderen Seite muss man quasi fast ein zweites Heft vorarbeiten, um die großen Seitenzahlen einer Ryzen-Vorstellung abzudecken. Das ist ja nun leider auch der Fall. 

Dazu kommt, dass es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht auch ein ungünstiger Termin ist. Der Stamm-Leser wird die nächste Ausgabe mit Ryzen sicher trotzdem kaufen, aber viele Leute haben eben auch fast einen Monat Zeit, jedwede Informationen aus dem Internet zu beziehen. Das ist schade und bitter für ein Printmedium.

Das Heft ist trotzdem stimmig und hat heute schon viel Spaß gebracht. Das Platinen-Thema war erfrischend anders und sehr informativ.


----------



## BosnaMaster (25. Februar 2017)

Freue mich auch ohne Ryzen auf das Heft, sieht nach spannenden Themen aus.  







Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BikeRider (25. Februar 2017)

BosnaMaster schrieb:


> Freue mich auch ohne Ryzen auf das Heft, sieht nach spannenden Themen aus.



Sehe ich auch so.
Das Magazin wird am Mittwoch gekauft.


----------



## Palmdale (26. Februar 2017)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Das Magazin wird am Mittwoch gekauft.



Wieso kaufen, wenn man es Versandkostenfrei einige Tage früher und günstiger bekommen kann?


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Februar 2017)

ChristianKaiser schrieb:


> Wo ist denn jetzt der zweite Teil eures  silent PC Berichts? Oder hab ich in der letzten Ausgabe was  überlesen?





DaxTrose schrieb:


> Hatte auch ganz fest in dieser Ausgabe damit gerechnet.
> ...



Auch in dieser Ausgabe nichts! 
Schade!


----------



## BikeRider (26. Februar 2017)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen, wenn man es Versandkostenfrei einige Tage früher und günstiger bekommen kann?



Dann müsste ich mich aber entscheiden, ob Magazin oder DVD plus.
Wenn ein Spiel oder eine andere Vollversion ohne Steam und Co auf Heft DVD ist, kaufe ich die DVD plus Version.
Mit Steam und Co Vollversion kaufe ich das Magazin.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2017)

Ich fand den großen "Kepler vs. GCN"-Artikel super.


----------



## Scubaman (27. Februar 2017)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Auch in dieser Ausgabe nichts!
> Schade!



Ist der Silent PC den Hitzetod gestorben?   Hatte eigentlich auch den zweiten Teil erwartet...


----------



## Kaimikaze (1. März 2017)

Habe das ryzenfreie Heft gerade aus dem Briefkasten gefischt. Ist natürlich schade für alle Beteiligten, zumal Ihr so zeitnah vermutlich den ein oder anderen zusätzlichen Käufer (vielleicht sogar dauerhaft?) hättet gewinnen können und ja auch aktuell berichten wollt. Ein Heft verschieben ist mit einem nicht zu unterschätzenden organisatorischen und logistischen Mehraufwand verbunden, daher bin ich dagegen. Das ist eben bei Printmedien so, die einen betrifft es heute, die anderen beim nächsten Mal. Was nicht ist, ist halt nicht, da muss ich als Käufer drüber stehen.
Dann eben in vier Wochen bzw. vorab live online. Die Ursache liegt nicht bei Euch sondern AMD, also weitermachen und unberechtigtes Gemecker locker flockig abprallen lassen. 

Willkommen an Bord Manuel und Alexandros! Beim Aufschlagen des Editorials und beim Erblicken von Alexandros hatte ich für zwei Sekunden spontan den Gedanken Raff wäre für zweieinhalb Jahre auf einer einsamen Insel gestrandet.


----------



## Nordbadener (5. März 2017)

Ich seh das jetzt nicht so eng mit dem fehlenden Ryzen-Test. Wollte mir zwar auch zum Erscheinungstermin den 1700X gönnen, aber fehlende Komponenten wie Motherboard, nicht geklärte Fragen zum Arbeitsspeicher und CPU-Kühler haben mich veranlaßt, noch etwas zu warten.
Sehen wir es positiv: die Redaktion hat jetzt viel mehr Zeit, um hier einen wirklich ausführlichen Test durchzuführen. Darauf freue ich mich.

Eine Bitte habe ich aber. Seid so gut und testet die drei R7-Ryzens auch mit den verschiedenen Chipsätzen. Im Netz gibt es ja die wildesten Spekulationen, was super und was gar nicht zusammen harmoniert.
Ein Test der verfügbaren Motherboards wäre auch spitze. Aber das macht ihr ja eh, sofern man euch was zum Testen gibt. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## BikeRider (6. März 2017)

Eigentlich ein nettes Heft

+ HDD vs SSD
+ RX 460 wird RX 465
+ WQHD-Monitore
+ Marktübersicht Spielermäuse
+ Geschichte der leiterplatten

- Kein Ryzen-Test
- Kein 2.0/2.1 Sound-Test


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. März 2017)

ich fands bisschen schwach, dass bei den Monitortest keine Reaktioszeitmessung durchgeführt wurde


----------



## PCGH_Manu (9. März 2017)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ich fands bisschen schwach, dass bei den Monitortest keine Reaktioszeitmessung durchgeführt wurde



Wie im Artikel schon erwähnt, ist das aktuell schlicht nicht möglich. Kennt wer einen Elektroingenieur, der eine entsprechend zuverlässige Schaltung für einen Fotodiodenverstärker entwerfen kann?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. März 2017)

ist auch völlig hupe im Jahr 2017, wir sind nicht mehr im Jahr 2000 wo LCD`s noch halb so dick wie CRT`s waren. 
Selbst billig Monitore haben Reaktionszeitwerte, welche man schon lange nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann. Ob 1ms oder 5ms, niemand wird auch nur im geringsten ein Unterschied wahrnehmen. Selbst wenn wir von realistischen 10-20ms ausgehen. Reaktionszeit ist mMn heutzutage bei PC-Monitoren gar kein Thema mehr. 

Zumindest mir persönlich ist Reaktionszeit noch nie negativ aufgefallen, anders als bei Fernsehern, wobei dort die ganzen Bild-Verbesserer schuld sind, wobei das ein ganz eigenes Thema ist.


----------



## computertyrann (16. März 2017)

Kann es sein, dass auf Seite 63 die Zollangaben verwechselt wurden?

Weiters würde ich bevorzugen wenn -wie im SSD vs HDD Test geschehen- nicht der Längste (oder Kürzeste) Balken als Basis dient sondern der mittlere Wert.

Ansonsten hat mir das Heft gut gefallen. Dass Ryzen nicht drin war ist ja nicht eure Schuld und die Daten gibts eh Online.


----------



## Galatian (16. März 2017)

Ich frag mich immer, obs was bringt eine SSD für das OS und eine für Spiele zu haben. Klar kann eine SSD super parallel arbeiten. Aber eben auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Das wäre total cool, wenn ihr da nochmal so aus rein wissenschaftlichen Gründen ein Nachtest machen könntet.


----------



## Khabarak (16. März 2017)

In den Artikeln zu AMD hat ein paar Mal der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen (z.B. bei dem Vergleich der verschiedenen Bulldozer Generationen im Bezug auf L1 und L2 cache. Beide Male wurde L2 geschrieben - dürfte unter Typo fallen)

Ansonsten fand ich die Artikel zu dem Thema Geschichte von AMD ziemlich interessant. Sie haben einige Erinnerungen an alte PCs geweckt. 
Solche Stories könntet ihr ab und an auch zu anderen Firmen einstreuen.

Eher befremdet hat mich allerdings euer Test zum Gaming Stuhl.
Die verwendeten Gummibänder sind normalerweise eine Sparmaßnahme und kein Ausdruck von Qualität.
Dadurch spart sich der Hersteller die eigentlich aufwändige Federung und kann auch noch Kunstleder unter der Sitzfläche einsparen.
Was wiederum den Schnitt deutlich einfacher und damit weniger fehleranfällig macht.

Alles in allem ist es wahrscheinlich ein interessanter Stuhl, aber eben auch kein Qualitätswunder.

Allerdings versteh ich die Faszination von "Gaming" Stühlen eh nicht wirklich... fast alle haben eine feste Kopfstütze, viele vollkommen nutzlose "Seitenwangen", nur um sie mehr wie einen Schalensitz aussehen zu lassen...

Andere Stühle kosten mehr, aber dafür kommen sie dann auch mit einer Garantie von 10 Jahren bzw. einer lebenslangen Garantie auf die Gasfeder.
http://www.hag-deutschland.de/web/garantie-de.aspx

Mein HAG Stuhl ist inzwischen beinah 13 Jahre alt. 
Jedes Teil daran gibt es noch immer als Einzelteil für Reparaturen.

Im Endeffekt läuft es wohl auf Sam Mums "Stiefeltheorie" hinaus... 
Sam Vimes Theory of Economic Injustice - Discworld & Terry Pratchett Wiki


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. März 2017)

Khabarak schrieb:


> In den Artikeln zu AMD hat ein paar Mal der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen (z.B. bei dem Vergleich der verschiedenen Bulldozer Generationen im Bezug auf L1 und L2 cache. Beide Male wurde L2 geschrieben - dürfte unter Typo fallen)


Korrekt. Es muss heißen „… 32 KiByte mehr L1 jedoch nicht.“



Khabarak schrieb:


> Ansonsten fand ich die Artikel zu dem Thema Geschichte von AMD ziemlich interessant. Sie haben einige Erinnerungen an alte PCs geweckt.
> Solche Stories könntet ihr ab und an auch zu anderen Firmen einstreuen.


Danke! Wir schauen, was wir tun können.


----------



## Khabarak (19. März 2017)

Ich bin endlich durch alle Artikel durch^^
Der kurze Artikel als ersten Serienteil zu Technik in Spielen war auch sehr schön zu lesen.
Beim Vergleich der SSDs fiel mir im Text ein kleines Detail auf, zu dem ich gern mehr wissen würde.
Laut dem Text führt der neueste Nvidia Treiber dazu, dass nur low quality Texturen in Doom geladen werden.
Ist das nur in den höchsten Einstellungen so, oder ein generelles Phänomen?
Es gab bisher leider keine deutlichen Untersuchungen des Treibers.
Wenn das mit der geringen Qualität der Texturen stimmt, lohnt sich vielleicht ein erneuter Blick auf die Benchmarks des 1080 TI Tests.
Ich glaub jetzt nicht an eine ähnliche Situation wie in Quake 2, sondern eher an einen dicken Bug.


----------



## Skysnake (23. März 2017)

Die Artikel SSD vs hdd WQHD Monitor und ehemalige GPU Giganten  haben mir gut gefallen.

Der Leiterplatten Artikel an sich auch, allerdings fehlt mir da die Betrachtung von FR4 und das frequenzverhalten von FR4 PCBs.  Die werden bei einigen GHz wid das dielektrikum nämlich zu bemerken ganz guten Leiter

Der AMD Artikel war auch nett zu lesen. Vor allem HELICS hat mich erfreut. Funny Fakt am Rande 

Ich habe das Teil vor ein paar Jahren abgebaut.

Eine Besonderheit habt ihr noch unterschlagen. Der interconnect war eine 1:1 Verbindung wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Die switch es waren schon der Hammer


----------



## Gluksi (23. März 2017)

Ich benutze mehrere SSD. ohne geht Garnichts mehr. Sogar im Verteufelten Raid-0 ist es ne feine Sache. zwar nicht 100 pro sicher aber für steam und co kein problem ( wenn man schnelles internet hat).


----------



## John-800 (25. März 2017)

Galatian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer, obs was bringt eine SSD für das OS und eine für Spiele zu haben. Klar kann eine SSD super parallel arbeiten. Aber eben auch nur bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Das wäre total cool, wenn ihr da nochmal so aus rein wissenschaftlichen Gründen ein Nachtest machen könntet.



Anno 90 bzw. Anfang 2k, zu Zeiten mit ~20 MB/s HDDs, hat es wirklich was gebracht eine zweite Festplatte für Spiele zu nutzen. Ebenso Raid 0 damals mit brachialen 50MB/s. 
Wenn man Glück hat, findet man heute ein Spiel, daß durch eine 2te SSD 1 Sekunde schneller lädt. Ich glaube es weniger und könnte sich erst in gut 5 Jahren ändern. Man sieht es ja schon an M2 SSDs die nur minimale Performance Vorteile hin zu SATA liefern.


----------



## Dwalinn (25. März 2017)

Irgendwie hat mir der Artikel über Lautsprecher gefehlt... der wurde zumindest in Ausgabe 03/17 angekündigt.... Den könnte ich jetzt auch gebrauchen da ich mir heute eigentlich einen Ersatz kaufen wollte


----------

